# Quebeckers joining the Armed Forces



## Zarathustra (1 Nov 2006)

This is so funny. Quebec has 23.5% of the population and provided 26% of recruits in 2006. Ontario has 39% of the population and provided 32% of new recruits. So much for Quebec pacifism. 

French CBC clip:
http://www.radio-canada.ca/Medianet/2006/RDI2/Telejournal200610312100_1.asx

First we vote Harper, then this. Quebec politicians must be so confused. 

In a way it makes sense though. We are paying attention a lot to international matters. Rwanda and General Dalaire were big in Quebec, many movies were made on this. Darfour is also popular, and we don't like religious extremists à la Taliban very much.


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Nov 2006)

Don't  forget that Quebeckers have a very strong military tradition.  Hell, it's even translated into the english side of things.  Every time the R 22eR is mentioned, they are referred to as "the famous (or famed) vandoos"


----------



## Blakey (1 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Don't  forget that Quebeckers have a very strong military tradition.  Hell, it's even translated into the english side of things.  Every time the R 22eR is mentioned, they are referred to as "the famous (or famed) vandoos"


I've always wondered what exactly makes them _famous_  ???


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2006)

PB&J... you have something to say about the R22R?
The press refers to them as famous..... the Regiment does not call itself by that term

Also....They have had their history, same as the RCR & PPCLI,  they have earned their spurs and are good team members that I have no problem having at my side when in a fight.

BTW - Many a time they are refered to as " nos glorieux"


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Don't  forget that Quebeckers have a very strong military tradition.  Hell, it's even translated into the english side of things.  Every time the R 22eR is mentioned, they are referred to as "the famous (or famed) vandoos"


R22R likes a good fight, like most other Combat arms types.


----------



## Blakey (1 Nov 2006)

Just a question geo, maybe I should have asked "Why does the press always refer to them as _famous_"?


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2006)

You'll have to ask the press

Might be the same reason as why my wife calls me ____________


----------



## GAP (1 Nov 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> You'll have to ask the press
> 
> Might be the same reason as why my wife calls me ____________



Ohhh...gooodyyy...we get to fill in the blank?  ;D


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2006)

I figured that regardless of what I put in there.... I'd get ribbed for it.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Nov 2006)

They have stock phrases that they think resonate with the public. In many ways they sway public opinion in this way too. They always refer to Somalia as "the disastrous Somalia mission" or words to that effect. Lost in the suffle of course is all the good work we did there but hey the press never let facts stand in the way of a story.


----------



## MC (3 Nov 2006)

Surprising though that people here don't take any pride in their military - I would even say many have no respect for it and I'm not saying it to bash quebec or talking out of my ass. I'm a francophone from quebec city and I know what kind of looks one dressed in a green uniform gets. I have no real explanation for why we weigh more in the army than we do in the country, but I think it may partly have to do with tradition, as has already been pointed out.


----------



## bilton090 (4 Nov 2006)

Quebeckers don"t support anything that is Canada, ( O what the Canada dollar ! )  there a nation now !        :skull:


----------



## aesop081 (4 Nov 2006)

bilton090 said:
			
		

> Quebeckers don"t support anything that is Canada, ( O what the Canada dollar ! )  there a nation now !        :skull:



I'm from Quebec.........

 Don't paint us all with the same brush. I have served this country for 14 years, i dont deserve to be told i dont care about Canada, thanks.

CHIMO

edited for clarity


----------



## mysteriousmind (4 Nov 2006)

As a Quebecer from Québec city, I find sometimes that people around here has just no plain respect for our country or our army. They think, I my opinion, that they don't need the army. 

For my self, I cant wait to start my BMQ for the reserve. I think it is the best job I will ever get. 

As for the R22ER, they are famous for there taking part in WWII, the media around here does not always refer as them as "The glorieux". In Québec,if you ask people, A majority if not the total population wont be able to tell you a name of an other unit. I think that is why the R22ERare so popular. They have an history who is a little known at least. Also they are doing the guard switch in old Québec, a tourist attraction.


----------



## bilton090 (4 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> I'm from Quebec.........
> 
> Come make your comment in my face and see how far that gets you. Don't paint us all with the same brush. I have served this country for 14 years, i dont deserve to be told i dont care about Canada, thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Nov 2006)

bilton090 said:
			
		

> Quebeckers don"t support anything that is Canada, ( O what the Canada dollar ! )  there a nation now !        :skull:



Bilton090,

Welcome to C&P.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Nov 2006)

My apologies if it sounded like a threat, was not meant that way, just didnt apreciate your comment.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Nov 2006)

It didn't sound like a threat to me.....just cause when someone spouts racist crap.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Nov 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> It didn't sound like a threat to me.....just cause when someone spouts racist crap.



Well, i just wanted to be clear...........NEXT !!


----------



## RatCatcher (4 Nov 2006)

Being an anglo, posted in Quebec is twice as fun. When first posted here, I went to my appartment to sign my lease during my lunch hour (therefore in combats). An older ladie spat on me and told me to get out of her country.  I just smiled and said have a nice day. I had no clue what to do... 3 months later as I was leaving for my flight to Trenton and onward to Afghanistan, the lady asked where I was going.  On hearing of the destination she got teary eyed and said her brother had died during the war and wished me good luck. 

With that said, many around here (civvy), don't even know that the Citadelle de Quebec is oldest fully functional military base/fort north in North America.  Slowly though, as the soldiers from Valcartier leave for theatre I beleive that we will see a softening of the anti-military sentiment in the province. It wont become the supportive city like Edmonton, but it will improve.  I hope....


Phil


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (4 Nov 2006)

RatCatcher said:
			
		

> Being an anglo, posted in Quebec is twice as fun. When first posted here, I went to my appartment to sign my lease during my lunch hour (therefore in combats). An older ladie spat on me and told me to get out of her country.  I just smiled and said have a nice day. I had no clue what to do... 3 months later as I was leaving for my flight to Trenton and onward to Afghanistan, the lady asked where I was going.  On hearing of the destination she got teary eyed and said her brother had died during the war and wished me good luck.
> 
> With that said, many around here (civvy), don't even know that the Citadelle de Quebec is oldest fully functional military base/fort north in North America.  Slowly though, as the soldiers from Valcartier leave for theatre I beleive that we will see a softening of the anti-military sentiment in the province. It wont become the supportive city like Edmonton, but it will improve.  I hope....
> 
> ...



Wow you have a lot of discipline and class for taking that kind of abuse with a smile. But it has paid off. I think you are right...there will be ownership when the Quebec boys and girls are going to do their bit and maybe the press will take their heads out of their butts and start to show some support in Quebec also.

I was sitting in a cafe in Ville de Quebec 2 weeks ago with 3 of my colleagues and we were discussing the mission (in English). A gent at the next table as he was leaving came over and politely excused himself. "I just want to tell you guys that I don't think we should be in Afghanistan." He wasn't rude or abusive he just stated his opinion and walked out. Didn't give us a chance to respond or whatever just stated his opinion and left. I thought it was very civil and I hope the debate in Quebec remains at that level.


----------



## Judy (4 Nov 2006)

RatCatcher said:
			
		

> Being an anglo, posted in Quebec is twice as fun.



Hah! Tell me about it!  

Had to change my plates ASAP after arriving here.  Heard too many horror stories about people having their car with Ontario plates spat on.
Also warned to stay home on St Jean Baptiste, because some drunken separatists may not be too pleased with having a 'foreigner' at their party.  

No direct remarks yet, but I get all kinds of faces when I speak.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Nov 2006)

Judy said:
			
		

> Hah! Tell me about it!
> 
> Had to change my plates ASAP after arriving here.  Heard too many horror stories about people having their car with Ontario plates spat on.
> Also warned to stay home on St Jean Baptiste, because some drunken separatists may not be too pleased with having a 'foreigner' at their party.
> ...



Bullshit, tell "those" people who warned you to get bent......Everywhere I've been in Quebec the people have been some of the friendliest I have had the pleasure of meeting. 
I was up in a little place called Mont Laurier a few weekends ago and it was a blast..........with my Ontario plates and my 'support the troops' magnet on the back of my van.


----------



## paracowboy (4 Nov 2006)

a while back I got a tattoo in Quebec since I was poking around there anyway. Big ol' Maple Leaf flag, with the words "Canada Forever" around it. It's on my forearm, where everyone can see it. Got it around '95. Maybe you remember the event in Quebec around then?  ;D 

Artist was giggling the entire time he was doing it. It shows, too. But, I was giggling too, so it's not entirely his fault.

Anyway, I got a few negative results, with the attendant amusement such things afford me, but I got more positive. And I wasn't married then, either, so I also enjoyed the attendant amusement such things afford me.

Just a fun story. Carry on with your real discussion.


----------



## Judy (4 Nov 2006)

Glad you had a good experience.  Mont Laurier is also quite close to Ottawa.  

Travel a little further North to Chicoutimi where I am - the majority of ppl here (besides the ones on the base, of course) have never left Chicoutimi and can't fathom a world outside of what they know.  It's also the heart of separatist country.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Nov 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Just a fun story. Carry on with your real discussion.



Not yet, just wondering how a "big flag tatoo" fit on your forearm.     *snickers like lil' schoolgirl*


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Nov 2006)

Judy said:
			
		

> Glad you had a good experience.  Mont Laurier is also quite close to Ottawa.
> 
> Travel a little further North to Chicoutimi where I am - the majority of ppl here (besides the ones on the base, of course) have never left Chicoutimi and can't fathom a world outside of what they know.  It's also the heart of separatist country.



Done the "Lac Saint Jean" tour many times also, beautiful country, beautiful people.                  Love small town Quebec....


----------



## Popurhedoff (4 Nov 2006)

After 27+ years of travelling around the world with the Military,  I have had the chance to work and study in Quebec over the years.  I have had good and bad experiences there as I have had everywhere else throughout this Country.  

 I usually use humor to break the tension...  years ago I flew into Baggotville from Europe... it was during a referendum and there was an Op Eval ongoing... there was some poor cold tired trooper at the bottom of the stairs as I exited the plane so I showed him my Canadian passport and asked him "if they still took Canadian money on par?"...  I thought he was going to butt stroke me at first... but even he cracked a smile  :dontpanic:

Anybody who jumps into the same foxhole and wishes to fight the enemy side by side is cool with me.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## paracowboy (4 Nov 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Not yet, just wondering how a "big flag tatoo" fit on your forearm.     *snickers like lil' schoolgirl*


it's all relative, Bruce.


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Nov 2006)

Being the first gen of a 5 gen army family to not serve with the R22R did cause a bit of an uprising in my family, but they quickly got over it.

I've never really had a problem in Quebec with being military, but most people who know are in the Mont St-Bruno area, and it's a quiet community. It's also a community that received a lot of military support during the ice storm.

I don't really consider myself a quebecker, though I was born there, and I did choose to join the forces. I had a cousin who talked a lot about my joining the military. Said it was a dumb thing. Well, lo and behold, this last summer he finished his BMQ/SQ in Valcartier, and is absolutely loving the reserves.


----------



## spud (4 Nov 2006)

Judy said:
			
		

> Travel a little further North to Chicoutimi where I am - the majority of ppl here (besides the ones on the base, of course) have never left Chicoutimi and can't fathom a world outside of what they know.



Ha ha, I am from PEI, you could substitute <insert community name here> for Chicoutimi. There's backwards people everywhere, not just in Quebec. FWIW, in 8 years I only met one service  person from Quebec who wasn't adament they were Canadian. 

Good enough for me  

potato


----------



## MdB (4 Nov 2006)

Having studied in literature and having been part of a left-leaning group while at university, I fully expected bad reactions upon telling people that I was joining the CF. Well, I never had any bad comments to my utter surprise. Like what was said here, there's pro-army and anti-army everywhere, not especially in Quebec. It's true that the relation to the army here is different, but there's a relation nonetheless, more or less complicated. It's true that when the R22ER and 12 RBC are deployed and TV news and reportages come up on screen, the attention will be subject to change, as opinions.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Nov 2006)

Funny you mention lit and left leaning.  I took German lit, and the crowd was a bit right if anything (Germans?  Right winged?  What are the odds?) 
Although there was one prof who's idol was this author (I forget her name) who was the darling of the DDR who after the fall of the wall recommended that the DDR not join the BRD, but instead do it on their own.  Of course she was a commie hack who just wanted that paycheque to keep coming in.  
Anyway, the only difference I have found between soldiers from Quebec and soldiers from elsewhere is their love of spandex!
 >


----------



## orange.paint (4 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Anyway, the only difference I have found between soldiers from Quebec and soldiers from elsewhere is their love of spandex!
> >



+1
Us english guys who run usually get conservative types of spandex.I.E stuff with another layer over the top.Yet francos love the tighest stuff they can find.

Maybe it's us anglos not wanting to show off what god gave usdidnt give us. ;D


----------



## spud (4 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Anyway, the only difference I have found between soldiers from Quebec and soldiers from elsewhere is their love of spandex!
> >



Ha ha, that's not only funny...but true...best laugh I had all week! 

potato


----------



## MdB (4 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Funny you mention lit and left leaning.  I took German lit, and the crowd was a bit right if anything (Germans?  Right winged?  What are the odds?)



The first time I seriously expressed the idea of joining the army was in 2003, as I was in Hamburg. The family I lived with was bearing 4800 all the way and didn't have a high opinion of armed forces. I guess you have all types of people everywhere, be it in Quebec or elsewhere. Anyway, I think the opinion is much better than it was and with education, nothing is impossible. You all know it's every soldier's job to do it and not respond to provocation in a way that would bring bad press on the CF.

Cheers


----------



## mysteriousmind (5 Nov 2006)

As i said, I am French Quebec, with a military family history.  Wether your are in Lac St-Jean or in Gaspésie, or in Toronto or in Vancouver or Even the US, you will find people against the concept of army and some that will be for it.

In Québec we have lot of people who tends to be more social politics oriented than outside Québec, it could explain why the attitude toward the army is a little different. 

I dont like spandex BTW  

I am candian First...being, to my opinion, a Quebec is not something I say. 

For myself, I think that the military people deserve all my upmost respect, and I hope ill be up to it to represent my country. I know im not joining the reg's, only the reserve. but I sure hope it will be as i imagine: good. 

Cant wait until  01/27/07


----------



## RatCatcher (5 Nov 2006)

01/27/07????


----------



## paracowboy (5 Nov 2006)

RatCatcher said:
			
		

> 01/27/07????


I believe that is his enlistment date. Or the date he leaves the CIC to become an NCO.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (5 Nov 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I believe that is his enlistment date. Or the date he leaves the CIC to become an NCO.



NCM I hope...surely we're not jumping them from CIC to Cpl??


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (5 Nov 2006)

I encountered many hostile responses when in uniform in Quebec, and a great many positive responses from the young ladies, so I call it a net win ;D.  I also recall my line course, where the lingua franca in my room was French because there was one lone BC sig (me), two Quebecois, and an Ottawa Native whose second and third languages were French and English.  They were all good troop, and if they were out of step with Quebec public opinion.....well most of my fellow UBC students viewed soldiers as either something barbaric that the only the Americans had, or some sort of sociopath training school.  Quebecois may riot against conscription, and demonstrate against deployment, but when the 22nd deploys, you can bleeding bet the job will get done.


----------



## mysteriousmind (5 Nov 2006)

01/27/06 = the day I start my BMQ course


Ill not start as CPL but as plain private


----------



## mtnbikes (6 Nov 2006)

An ever passionate and ever entertaining topic, this issue about Quebec supporting the troops.....
I am a Canadian, French-Canadian and Québecois (in that order, always) and have been serving in the R22eR early in my career (81 to 91 to be exact) and serving most of the rest in a mainly English speaking trade (no drama about this either).  Most of my family lives in the Saguenay region and are staunch _séparatistes.  That would make me, being in the Canadian forces, the Black Sheep.  One would think anyways....  However, throughout their life, both my Mom and Dad were very proud of what I do.  Some of the people that posted earlier stated that ignorance and lack of knowledge is key to bad perceptions of the military in Quebec.  They are pretty much on target.  However, key to clear misconceptions would be adequate information of the masses.  The media has a big part to play in this.  I think (IMHO) that some of the media in Quebec is perpetuating this anti-military view that some of the Quebecois have, mainly amongst other things by continuing of calling the CF soldiers in QuebecCanadian Soldiers.  A truism some of you might observe, but in Edmonton, for example, they simply call they our soldiers, our guys ect.  No indications that they might be misconstrued for another nation.  I. while serving in Quebec (Oka crisis) had my share of bad encounters with civilians that were less than acaccommodatingor the military, but also wonderful examples of gratitude and recognition of services and sacrifices (mainly from older folks mind you).  I think that when the Vandoos start their tour in "the Stan" down south that we will really see what kind of support the rest of the Quebecois population is willing (or ununwillingto provide.  Military issues have (unless mass conscription is involved and we are nowhere near that) always been low in the order of priorities for the Quebecois, and we should not expect this to change, even as some of their own are risking (and God forbid losing) their lives in Afghanistan.

My two cents worth.

P.S. Apologies about the sketchy fonts.  Stuck in italics for the rest of my text after the séparatiste bit....
_


----------



## quebecrunner (6 Nov 2006)

Hey!!! What is wrong about quebeckers and Spandex? Everytime i go out for a run, my wife tell me "you are so sexy in those pants... You have great and big balls...  ;D ;D ;D Because of that, i dont run on St-catherine street between Papineau and St-hubert... for thoses who understand... 

Ha! Being a quebeckers and a military... I've heard so many opposite statements!!

well, i am proud of what i do and that is the most important thing. I'm serving my country, That its.


----------



## spud (6 Nov 2006)

quebecrunner said:
			
		

> Everytime i go out for a run, my wife tell me "you are so sexy in those pants... You have great and big balls...  ;D ;D ;D



Ha ha, Borat....is that you??



			
				quebecrunner said:
			
		

> well, i am proud of what i do and that is the most important thing. I'm serving my country



No matter the size of your balls, you're serving...good enough for me   

potato


----------



## Bobby Rico (6 Nov 2006)

I think some Quebecois are still pissed off about the whole Trudeau 'Sendin' in the tanks' thing back in 1970 in response to the Front de liberation du Quebec.  Ah well, some people like to hold grudges.

I have a bunch of Quebecois friends, mostly from Quebec City, and they're all really happy about me joining the army...maybe it's a generational thing, I don't know, but those in my age group don't seem to have much of a beef with folks in the army.  Frankly, if I have the option to choose the regiment I get assigned, I'll ask for the Vandoos.


----------



## militarygirl (6 Nov 2006)

I happen to be an english speaking Canadian, who was born in Quebec.  People always say that the one thing that you do that leaves a bad impression leaves a more lasting impression that the hundreds of good things a person can do.  

During the last separatist vote, quite a few years ago now, there were people in uniform, in a public venue in downtown Ottawa, discussing how they would be trying to transfer to the "Quebec Army" if the vote went through to separate and how they would be turning in their Canadian Passports for "Quebec Passports".  It is these people that leave a bad taste in everyone' mouth.    Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but... discussing this in public, where anyone can hear, and being in uniform at the time, just seems a tad bit inappropriate.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Nov 2006)

militarygirl said:
			
		

> During the last separatist vote, quite a few years ago now, there were people in uniform, in a public venue in downtown Ottawa, discussing how they would be trying to transfer to the "Quebec Army" if the vote went through to separate and how they would be turning in their Canadian Passports for "Quebec Passports".  It is these people that leave a bad taste in everyone' mouth.    Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but... discussing this in public, where anyone can hear, and being in uniform at the time, just seems a tad bit inappropriate.



You heard this yourself??


----------



## Bobby Rico (6 Nov 2006)

militarygirl said:
			
		

> During the last separatist vote, quite a few years ago now, there were people in uniform, in a public venue in downtown Ottawa, discussing how they would be trying to transfer to the "Quebec Army" if the vote went through to separate and how they would be turning in their Canadian Passports for "Quebec Passports".  .



Wow!  That's ridiculous.  I don't know that much about military law, but sounds to me that's treading VERY close to desertion.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Nov 2006)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> Wow!  That's ridiculous.  I don't know that much about military law, but sounds to me that's treading VERY close to desertion.



Hence why I asked....sounds like 'urban myth'.


----------



## militarygirl (6 Nov 2006)

This was not heard by me.  The relative who mentioned it to me, mentioned it because of the disbelief and disgust when he heard it.  He did get up and speak to them and told them how close they were treading to that very fine line.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Nov 2006)

Urban myths at its best.............now, stop this crap right this minute.



			
				Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> .......  I don't know that much about military law, but sounds to me that's treading VERY close to desertion.



Well since you dont know much about law.........sum up


----------



## militarygirl (6 Nov 2006)

You get a couple guys drinking, feeling sorry for themselves and you call it urban myth...


----------



## Bobby Rico (6 Nov 2006)

Sum up?  I don't understand.  You want me to summarize something?  I don't get it.

But I do think though that if someone in uniform was saying something like that, it would certainly be grounds for some kind of disciplinary action.  I certainly wouldn't want to be the one caught saying something like that in public.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Nov 2006)

...and another one bites the dust.


----------

